# how do i get the URL from a image???



## iceman574 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey guys i want to post my pics from my second fight i have all the pics saved in my documents how do i get the url from them to get them on this site


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

iceman574 said:


> hey guys i want to post my pics from my second fight i have all the pics saved in my documents how do i get the url from them to get them on this site


Go to Photobucket.com and upload them to your account when you set it up and it will give them to you from there.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I like to use tinypic.com


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Or..... right click on the image,click on properties at the bottom, and copy what is beside image location. Try it on my avatar, it will say www.mmaforum.com/graphics/showroom or something. Then hit the insert image button when your posting and paste it. This is usally easier if you only want to post one picture, hope i helped!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The site I use the most is ImageShack® - Hosting but if they're your own picturesm creating a photobucket would be a good idea as they will be much easier to find and you won't have to upload them again if you lose the URLs.


----------

